

Uhmhu - To solve the "last mile problem" - shkiran

You Help Me Help You (uhmhu) is a smartphone application for real-time collaboration among a group of friendly neighbors to help with pick-up/drop-off tasks. Here are a few examples for last mile deliveries :<p>* "buy online - pickup at store" items,<p>* mail &#38; parcel deliveries (as USPS problems aggravate),<p>* delivery of service (like zaarly.com) and<p>* carpooling for school and office commute.<p>A group of friendly neighbors can collaborate to make the afore mentioned mundane tasks interesting while saving time, effort &#38; money for each other. 'Going green' and 'feel good' factors provide further motivation.<p>Do you think this is a good idea considering our current social etiquette with neighbors?
[ I will add my go-to-market strategy later ]
======
secoif
I believe there are already plenty of errand services eg
<http://www.taskrabbit.com/> how does your service differentiate?

~~~
shkiran
The tasks are shared and accomplished among friendly neighbors. Therefore
familiarity and to some extent trust can be assumed within group members. It
will be based on exchange of credits (calculated automatically for each task)
to maintain fairness. This makes it different from taskrabbit and zaarly,
which involve strangers and exchange of money.

